# creating colors in Corel Draw



## ThreadsPlus (May 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to find the correct RGB color of "gold" in Corel Draw. The color I sublimate on mugs needs to match a "metallic gold" thread that I used for an embroidery design I did for this customer. 

I've used 207-181-60 but that is too yellow.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jeanette


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you are using sublimation, I assume you are using sawgrass...so call either sawgrass or conde...forget which..and ask for a color chart that you can print out to see just what the colors will look like. You can print them on the same material you are working with and get what you are looking for but I hasten to add that I dont think you can get that metallic look...you can get the same color..but not in metallic look


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

I use 182-139-87 for anything that is "gold" ... It is ColorSure XG 131 if using SubliJet.


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

I use, Pantone 1245


----------

